# New Sailor Looking For Boat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi y'all. I live in SW Florida (Bradenton) and I am a converted and beginner sailor. I'm in the hunt for a family boat that is easy to sail, comfortable, and seaworthy. I've been out shopping and I really like the Capitol Yachts Newport line. I'd like a used 28'-30' boat. I don't mind traveling to get a boat. I've seen several in the Carolina's that were sold by the time I made contact. My budget only allows for a max of $10,000.

As I said, I like the Newport line because of the amenities, the great interior and sleek lines. However, being new to the sport, if anyone can suggest a similar boat I'd certainly like to take a look.

Thanks folks, I look forward to joining your nest.

thekid


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

I also like the Newports. Go here: Newport, Neptune, Gulf sailboats built by Capital Yachts tons of good info and some boats for sale. Also keep an eye on ebay. I've seen several there.

Andy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Andyman*

Thank you.


----------

